

SF Bay Area Jobs for C Programmers? - lsiebert

I like different tools for different things, and I&#x27;m just as likely to write a bash (or python or perl) script if it&#x27;s something quick, and javascript is growing on me as I do more front end work, but C is one of my favorite programming languages.<p>I work free lance at the moment, and there is never really a great opportunity to work with C, except on my own personal projects, or occasionally contributing to open source.  I&#x27;ve been reviewing it for technical interviews, and enjoying the clarity of it.  Yes it&#x27;s imperfect, but then so is javascript, and people built lots of stuff with javascript.<p>Anyway it made me wonder, what companies in the Bay Area hire people to write in C?  A quick search through the who&#x27;s hiring thread for this month shows... one.<p>There are 140 comments for companies in the sfbay area.  40 mention python. 28 mention ruby. 71 mention javascript.<p>That&#x27;s fine.  I am a software engineer, not just a C programmer.  But I am curious if I&#x27;m missing any good ones in my job search where I could have a place.  There do seem to be occasional jobs for C programmers, but they seem to be for people who have 15+ years experience developing kernel modules, or a masters in EE.  I&#x27;m not sure how I can bootstrap that radically.
======
RogerL
I don't HN is reflective of all the jobs out there. There's tons of C work at
places like Apple, Microsoft, NVIDIA, Oracle, Ericsson, Lab126,and so on. And
then there are plenty of smaller companies doing hardware things like cameras,
augmented reality, and so on, though this kind of work usually requires an
intersection of things like computer vision and embedded work.

You will, of course, greatly expand the possibilities if you include C++ or
Objective C in your search. I know plenty don't like C++, but many places
treat it as C with the modularity that C++ classes sort of provide, plus the
standard library, so it is pretty nice to work with.

These languages sometimes receive dismissive comments on HN, but the work is
often fantastic. I'm at a C++ shop, and my days are filled with linear
algebra, nonlinear optimization, computer vision, AI, HW interfacing, and so
on. But then there is the bootstrapping problem that you mentioned.

Look to companies that aren't based on the web. Applications - databases,
security/virus scanners; hardware - tablets, augmented/virtual reality,
drones, automation&control automotive (entertainment systems, self driving
cars, control systems). You may be able to get into this stuff by being strong
in something else "I'm strong in Javascript, but also know C", get hired to do
mobile work, and then stretch out and start learning the stuff you need to
interface with hardware. Don't take job reqs _too_ seriously. Places often
have a laundry list of requirements, but it is hard to find help, and if you
have something that they want you can usually explain that their requirement
of, I dunno, Unity or Qt is pretty silly, as you can pick that up in a week or
two.

~~~
lsiebert
Certainly HN who's hiring threads are going to be weighted towards startups
and smaller companies, and especially web and mobile companies, with less
emphasis on hardware.

That said, it does occur to me that android allows you to write native c/c++
code and link it to your java program. You'd think there would be more people
looking for that.

------
pkaye
A lot of the C programming opportunities come in firmware development. It
doesn't all require working with kernel modules or EE. Think of things like
Nest, fitbit, etc. You could get an ARM microcontroller board and build up
some gadget with it to see if the work interests you.

------
chintux
At Oracle we use C extensively on the database-related products.

